# Poll of the summah!



## NerdyMunk (May 5, 2008)

Which do you plan on seeing?


----------



## Madness (May 5, 2008)

When i first heard about the Indiana Jones Movie about a year ago i had really mixed feelings about it. I figured that there was no way Harrison Ford would be able to pull off another Indiana Jones movie at his age, although after seeing a trailer for it on TV the other day i cant wait to see it and i think it looks awesome.


----------



## foxhunter (May 5, 2008)

me, im ganna see all those movies. but the ones im looking foward to the most are. The Dark Knight, Kung Fu Panda, and WALL-E. i dont care for disney much but that robot looks to cute to pass up


----------



## Kimmerset (May 5, 2008)

From the sounds of the titles, the only two that sound good.  Indiana Jones and Dark Knight.


----------



## Jelly (May 5, 2008)

You should've made this a check-poll. I'm planning to see WALL-E, The Dark Knight, and Indiana Jones.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

Kung-fu panda looks interesting, but they could screw it up real easy real fast. They use him[kung-fu panda] to tell people to stop text messeging during the movie.

Otherwise I think that the new Indiana Jones movie looks interesting.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

I'll probably end up seeing all of these movies at some point.


----------



## Azure (May 5, 2008)

I'm probably just gonna see the Dark Knight and Indiana Jones.  Only two worth seeing IMO.


----------



## shirei-demon (May 5, 2008)

hmmm, having low source of money makes it hard to decide. if I see any it'll have to be one, and I dont' know which one to pick, haha.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (May 6, 2008)

You need an "All of the above" option


----------



## eternal_flare (May 6, 2008)

You also need "none of the this years' movies" option.^_^


----------



## Summercat (May 6, 2008)

I thought this was relevant to me...


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 6, 2008)

I'm planning to see all of those movies (Plus much more!) in the summer.


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 6, 2008)

Look peoples! Once I post the poll, I can not edit it! That's what's up with the forums!


----------



## AlexInsane (May 6, 2008)

Madness said:


> When i first heard about the Indiana Jones Movie about a year ago i had really mixed feelings about it. I figured that there was no way Harrison Ford would be able to pull off another Indiana Jones movie at his age, although after seeing a trailer for it on TV the other day i cant wait to see it and i think it looks awesome.



And how about Sylvester Stallone in his new Rambo movie? Or did that already happen?


----------



## NerdyMunk (May 6, 2008)

I am almost done reading Prince Caspain. Though I can not add it on these forums I do not think. Anyone miss the old forums?


----------

